

A look inside the developer's toolbelt - clutchski
http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=tree;f=src;h=7abbce53c2ff95feddc9ce2387fb1cdb8e62be13;hb=HEAD

======
mullr
For a good time,take a look at some of the commits on c99-to-c89.diff. Looking
at a diff-diff makes my eyes cross a little.

[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=histor...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=history;f=src/c99-to-c89.diff;h=a5dd6c9b808db7c074bb6ddb8609a99933be788f;hb=HEAD)

[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=commit...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=commitdiff;h=b60a32376eff0e78cb789e68998d1be55e74db65)

------
imok20
I'm always looking for sources like these, but I can never find a place that
let's me just look at __file 1 __and move on from there.

If anyone's got any resources that might give me an idea of the file
progression – from OS to OS with teeth – I'd be extremely obliged. I'd like to
grok *nix.

------
bediger
I'd really rather not look inside anyone's toolbelt. Their toolpants just
might slip down. That would be embarassing for all concerned.

